# Other uses for drywall material.



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Yesterday I finally got around to diagnosing this annoying rattle in my front/right suspension. Turned out to be a missing brake pad tab. It tensions the pad so it doesn't rattle around. I did not have a spare. 

Turns out, a piece of corner bead folded together fits in there nicely and has a bit of outward tension. 3 days and no rattle. nice work Beadex.


My old chess board was also made out of drywall. I just used a Sharpie to do black squares and left the rest of it. I ordered some new pieces off ebay, got them, they were way to big to fit on the squares of my wood board. Drywall rescue again. chess fix granted.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Fertilizer:thumbup:My lawn is greenest where I clean tools also pour around trees,gardens. Makes the soiil turn real dark. Gypsum


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Fertilizer:thumbup:My lawn is greenest where I clean tools also pour around trees,gardens. Makes the soiil turn real dark. Gypsum


The grass loves the filled up porter cable bags
A 6" taping knife makes a good spatchula for some on the job stove cooking
I've used strait flex as a belt more than once


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Works great for soaking up oil off a garage floor or any spill for that matter. I believe here in Ontario they might use it for kitty litter. Not sure where I heard that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> Works great for soaking up oil off a garage floor or any spill for that matter. I believe here in Ontario they might use it for kitty litter. Not sure where I heard that.


It's some town, I forget where,(think Leamington) it's clay mixed with silica. Thats what kitty litter is made of.

Just letting you know, or where you heard that before, not trying to piss you off Mr Sir big Mudslingr who likes UFC fighting :jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

ping pong table:thumbup:4/8 or 4/12 5/8 is betteruse mesh tape as your net. Also I have used ping pong balls in my finish product...can any1 guess where?:whistling2:Also tell newbies to hold there knife like a ping pong paddel:blink:


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

self tappers and glue go great with galvanized metal for truck repair and psychofabrication:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

chris said:


> ping pong table:thumbup:4/8 or 4/12 5/8 is betteruse mesh tape as your net. Also I have used ping pong balls in my finish product...can any1 guess where?:whistling2:Also tell newbies to hold there knife like a ping pong paddel:blink:


Finally, someone found a good use for mesh tape:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Finally, someone found a good use for mesh tape:whistling2:


:cursing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Finally, someone found a good use for mesh tape:whistling2:


:lol::lol::lol::notworthy:Finally!


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

chris said:


> ping pong table:thumbup:4/8 or 4/12 5/8 is betteruse mesh tape as your net. Also I have used ping pong balls in my finish product...can any1 guess where?:whistling2:Also tell newbies to hold there knife like a ping pong paddel:blink:


Maybe I'm slow but don't get it.....where do you use ping pong balls in your finished product?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*caps*

hangin metal 1 Sunday and needed some 3 way bullnose caps and the only thing I can find open was a Big 5 ..they work GREAT:thumbup:


----------

